
Show HN: Sputlytics an open-source analytics platform built with Meteor - caiozo
https://sputlytics.com
======
fiatjaf
blogers?

There's zero information in this landing page. Why Meteor for such a resource-
intensive application that doesn't need realtime collaboration UIs at all?

~~~
caiozo
Sorry, we are working to improve the landing page, but this project is similar
to Google Analytics, and the reason to use Meteor is because this framework is
very productive to build prototypes and it's provides realtime resources which
will be used in the main dashboard.

~~~
iurisilvio
If you want normal people to use it, do not advertise it as a
Meteor/Django/Rails/etc project. It is an Analytics platform. Backend details
doesn't matter.

~~~
fiatjaf
Yes, they do.

------
hiven
I don't really understand what it offers.

~~~
caiozo
Sorry about that, we improve the landing page, added some screenshots about
the project.

